# VINTAGE 7up CATALOGS



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 22, 2012)

HOWDY ...

 I came across this website the other day and thought it was interesting enough to share with others, especially for the 7up collectors among us who may never have seen it. 

 Sodapopbob

 Link:  http://imprint.printmag.com/animation/howdy-7up/?et_mid=552676&rid=1996382

 [ The two 1930s 7up bottles pictured below are from the website ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 22, 2012)

This is also from the website and is described as "The First 7up Logo From 1929"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 22, 2012)

Also from the website ...

 Is that "ZELTZER" embossed on the bottle on the left? I've never seen one like that! Have you?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 22, 2012)

Correction ...

 I believe it says "ZETZER" (No L)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 22, 2012)

Double Correction ...

 I zoomed the picture in my photo gallery and now it appears to only say "ZETZ" which is centered over the acl portion. If it is "ZETZ" is that a descriptive term or bottler?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 22, 2012)

In answer to my own question I found the following ...

 The embossing does say "ZETZ" 

 They are eight-bubble bottles and likely scarce to rare. Does anybody have one?

 http://www.bestofneworleans.com/gambit/what-happens-at-the-tennessee-williamsnew-orleans-literary-festival/Content?oid=1252573

 http://broadcastmuseum.tripod.com/wwltv.html

 http://www.bottlebooks.com/Carbonated%20Beverages/carbonated_beverage_trademarks%201940.htm

 The Zetz 7 Up Bottling company was established in 1934 by William George Zetzmann, who was born in New Orleans in 1894. His father was in the hay and grain business and later the ice manufacturing and bottling industry. After his father died in 1917, Zetzmann took over his father's business, Consumers Seltzer and Mineral Water Manufacturing Co., which produced what we called "soda pop." Zetzmann later went into the ice business for himself.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 22, 2012)

Now that I know what to look for I am finding numerous "ZETZ" references, including this deco soda bottle which is described as ...

 ZETZ 7-up 

 New Orleans, Louisiana 

 This clear soda bottle is heavily embossed with multiple patterns. Embossed "ZETZ" mid-bottle and "Zetz 7-Up Bot. Co. Inc. New Orleans, LA." The bottle measures approximately 8" tall.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 22, 2012)

Here's a "ZETZ BEVERAGES" acl which is dated 1941 and is also from the New Orleans 7up Bottling Company ...


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks BOB,

 I was completely unaware of Zetzmann...




From.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 22, 2012)

surf ~

 I wouldn't mind having one of these "ZETZ ROCKET" acls. There is one on ebay right now but it has severe paint loss and is pretty ratty looking. I found the picture below from another website. I also discovered that "ZETZ" once had another bottling plant in Baton Rouge, Louisiana.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 22, 2012)

Here's a link that will take you to a few previous discussions on this forum which are related to ZETZ soda ...

 A-B.net Link:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/searchpro.asp?phrase=zetz&author=&forumid=ALL&topicreply=both&message=body&timeframe=%3E&timefilter=0&language=single&top=300&criteria=AND&minRank=0&sortMethod=r&submitbutton=+OK+


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 22, 2012)

Back to the salesmen's catalogs ...

 I really like this one! Has anyone ever heard of "7up Sam"? I haven't until now. And I'd bet you'd have to pay a lot more than $9.00 for one these days.

 SPB


----------



## LC (Jul 22, 2012)

Years ago I collected vintage lighters , had around two hundred of them , but never did see or hear of this one . I no longer care about lighters , but this would be a great asset just to have by its self , even more so as beverage memorabilia .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 22, 2012)

L C ~

 There is quite a bit of "7up Sam" advertising stuff on ebay right now, but no lighters or catalogs.

 Bob

 7up Sam ebay link (But it will change perodically depending on closed auctions and new listings).

 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=7up+sam&_sacat=0&_odkw=7up+sam&_osacat=0


----------



## LC (Jul 22, 2012)

That is one nice lighter for sure Bob . I had never heard of 7UP Sam before till now . I had only one figural table lighter , it was a knight in a suit of armor from Germany , stood about seven inches tall . I just went to the other room a short time ago and looked in a show case I have thinking for sure I had kept it , but it was not there . Do not remember ever selling it but I must have .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 22, 2012)

L C ~

 Those 7up Sam figural lighters must be extremely rare. Other than the one in the catalog, I can't even find a picture of one. Hmm, I wonder if 7up Sam is related to Popeye? (Lol) []


----------



## LC (Jul 22, 2012)

Its hard to say what is floating around out there in the memorabilia field of collecting . When you think you have seen it all , something else will pop up to blow your mind . That lighter has to be worth some good money I would think . Seems like there is a big following of seven up collectors . If this was to come up on eBay , I would bet there would be some wild bidding to obtain it .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 22, 2012)

Just for the record, the catalog where the figural lighter is pictured is described as ... 7Up Sales & Promotion Merchandise Catalog circa 1954-59.


----------



## LC (Jul 22, 2012)

I was wondering what the age of the catalog was . I thought it would be older than that . Must not been too many of those lighters put out into circulation . I sure never came across one in all my excessive running over the years , and believe me , I did some Major traveling .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 22, 2012)

I did a search in the Antique-Bottles.net archives and did not find any previous discussion on 7up Sam nor any discussions on anything related to 7up figural cigarette lighters.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 22, 2012)

According to this website, there was also a series of 1965 "7up Sam" promotional comic books ...

 http://www.mycomicshop.com/search?TID=570041


----------



## LC (Jul 22, 2012)

Did a quick search on eBay , there are three different 7up lighters on there at the moment . Maybe Jim will find something on the sam lighter, he seems to be the king around here for finding info on different things . I am no good at it at all .


http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-7-UP-COLA-LIGHTER-ADVERTISING-LIGHTER-JAPAN-/180934383644?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2087981c

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-CLASSIC-PARK-NO-14-7-UP-LIGHTER-NEW-IN-BOX-/390434097343?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae7af88bf

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PARK-7UP-LIGHTER-/261007426960?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc5414590


----------



## LC (Jul 22, 2012)

That's a pretty neat item as well . I stumbled onto a few comic books of the 1950 Baltimore Colts , still have them here some place . It was the story of the Colts with a 1950 schedule of the games that year on the back of the comic . I found them in a price guide book . Low book price was seventy five in fair condition . That comic would probably sell for a good price as well .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 22, 2012)

CATALOG LINK: 

 Link: http://imprint.printmag.com/animation/howdy-7up/?et_mid=552676&rid=1996382 

 Here's the catalog link again so we don't have to click back everytime we want to scroll through it. I will try and re-post it on each page that might develop from this discussion. 

 Bob


----------

